# Glacier White Renault Megane R26



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

First post, so be gentle on me 

I'm a long time lurker and thought it was about time I posted on here, seeing as it's this site that has inspired me...

Today I gave my 7 month old Glacier White Mégane Renaultsport 230 Renault F1 Team R26 (to give it it's full name!) a good clean.

As I don't have a garage or driveway, I carry out all my cleaning/detailing at work, where I have a tap, power etc. and plenty of room.....

When I left for work this morning, the temperature gauge was reading -5  Luckily, by the time I had finished what I needed to do at work, it had warmed up to a near tropical 2 degrees by the time I came to start!

Please excuse the quality of the pics, taken on my compact camera with my limited photographic skills......

I didn't take any befores because, quite frankly I never actually let it get very dirty. I also didn't take too many during pics as it was a race against time, before everything started freezing up and before it got dark. It was also bloody freezing!

All products used came from either http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/ or http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/

I started on the wheels, thought I'd try and give them a good going over today, inside and out. Wheels sprayed with Menzerna 7.5 Gel wheel and tyre cleaner and cleaned with various brushes. Also used an old microfibre wash mitt to get in and give the arches a bit of a clean as well. All wheels then given a good final rinse with the Karcher and dried with an old microfibre. I did give the wheels a coat of Poorboys wheel sealant after I had taken the afters but it was dark by then...










looking better...










Car was then foamed using a mix of snowfoam and Megs Hyper Wash and left to dwell....










Car was then rinsed off and washed with two bucket method using Poorboys Slick and Suds and Sonus wash mitts.

Final wash down with the Karcher and then dried with Miracle Dryer.










My car was clayed and machine polished back in September and given the Werkstat Acrylic treatment. It was first treated to a coat of Werkstat Prime Acrylic, followed by a coat of Werkstat Acrylic Jett Trigger, I have since added a further three coats of Acrylic Jett Trigger and have been very pleased with the results. I had planned to give it another coat today but time and the cold weather were not on my side.... I did give it a final wipe down with Werkstat Acrylic Glos.

Engine wiped down and dressed with 303 Aerospace Protectant.


















Here are some finished pics...

Thanks for looking


----------



## cosmo (Mar 8, 2007)

i like it :thumb:


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

lovely car you have there:thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Great looking example and well finished.
Gordon.


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Cool Rims


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks Guys


----------



## scottmmw (Aug 11, 2008)

that is very nice, tempted to start looking for one myself


----------



## Silver R26 (Jul 19, 2008)

nice car :thumb:


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Great car love them. Looks fantastic


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

great car


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

thats a georgeous car mate, never seen one in white


----------



## untamed1 (Dec 11, 2008)

Looks like a job well done.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Looks fantastic mate! :argie:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

nice work, looks very good


----------



## bmwmadman (Dec 29, 2008)

nice car mate! always a fan of white cars, looks awsome clean


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

nice motor been looking at a few just lately plus evo magazine had a great buyers guide in it. Nice work


----------



## bannan (Jun 20, 2007)

nice work, nothing wrong with the photies! :thumb:


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks absolutely class mate. Cracking work :argie:


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Looks excellent...great work


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Love the result, I am also feeling some love for the wheel / brush photo (no2) thats quality!!!

I drove one of these at Brands last year and have to say its a terrific handling car, would easily give my Leon FR a thrashing!:thumb:


----------



## Arun (Dec 25, 2007)

Looking great as always, mate. I'll do a thread like this once the R26.R has been given a bit of attention.


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks very much for all the kind comments guys, much appreciated 

Have to say I'm really enjoying the R26....


----------



## manu67 (Apr 13, 2008)

Looking good


----------



## Paul_r26 (Jul 31, 2007)

Looks good


**cough** black wheels **cough**


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

looks brilliant, very clean


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Looks good, nice work there, love the R26. Have just used werkstat on wifes white st fiesta and am very pleased with the result, very clean white, sharp reflection and glossy all in one, hope it lasts like it claims and will build up the layers of jett trigger.


----------



## cosmic ben (Dec 31, 2008)

that looks great, whats the gearbox like, thats my only reservation with renaults.


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

cheers guys 

Paul_r26, I love the gloss black wheels and mirrors on the Glacier white! Mine was a cancelled order that the dealer had in stock, had I factory ordered it, I would have had the black wheels 

cosmic ben, gearbox is fine, not the best I've ever had, not the worst but certainly doesn't spoil the car for me. I recently drove a Clio 197 and preferred that, felt a bit 'tighter'...


----------



## Paul_r26 (Jul 31, 2007)

^^ Wait until K-tec release there short shifter.....I'm waiting on it.


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

Paul_r26, sounds interesting.......


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

Very nice car and photos, enjoyed looking. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

Thank you mazda3_daveg


----------

